
Mattel's new ThingMaker is a $300 3D printer for toys - ourmandave
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/15/mattel-thingmaker-3d-printer/
======
orionblastar
It is good to see a company find a use for 3D printing and revive an old toy
brand in the process.

Making 3D Printing so it is safe for children to use. Doing it in the style of
Creepy Crawlers, and going beyond that to use software to design your own toys
and things. Then pricing it at $300 and maybe selling toy designs they can buy
and use. I think it will make Mattel a lot of money.

